# Form of nothingness (תַּבְנִית מִ אַפְסִיּוּת)



## shukunmoppu

Hello everyone, first time newbie here with a headache-inducing (for me) question.  After scouring Google for hours over the span of at least 3 days I thought a forum might be of assistance. I'm trying to translate (and transliterate) the English phrase "Form of Nothingness" into Hebrew. The best I've been able to come up with in Hebrew text is תַּבְנִית מִ אַפְסִיּוּת, with the Romanization of taveniyt mi afesikt from a Hebrew to Latin chart. I have learned online translation software just isn't quite up to par of native speaking peoples even with all of our flying cars and mini fusion reactors to power our homes. Oh wait, we don't have those either. 

Anyway, all help is appreciated. 

(If a little background would be appreciated: I study Jeet Kune Do (Bruce Lee's martial art) which emphasizes not using a pre-defined form of martial arts which can limit your abilities but to take what is needed and leave the rest. He often describes JKD as having "no form" and thus no limitations.)


----------



## arielipi

T'at a tough one sire!
Hebrew doesnt have what youre asking for, but this could work, although more context can help a lot: צורת האין
tzurat ha'ayin - form of the nothing[= of what is not is(=exist, taking space)]
after reading the bacground:
חסר צורה
/x/asar tzura - shapeless

תבנית הריק
tavnit harik - form[=fill, container] of nothingness[= vacuum]


----------



## shukunmoppu

Wow, thank you so much! I didn't expect such a fast reply . I was someone concerned an exact word for word translation couldn't be achieved but those are definitely of great use. 

Quick question, would:
תבנית חסר צורה
be
/x/asar tzura tavnit
meaning shapeless form? And a what is the /x/ for? I'm very much a beginner of learning Hebrew but I find it to be such a simple yet complicated and beautiful language (especially the "Jewish/square/block/Assyrian" script). Thank you again for your help.


----------



## arielipi

תבנית חסרת צורה
tavnit khasrat tzura.

tavnit is female so khasar takes the female form.

That would be literally shapeless form( container/filler, a shape with no defined name), but it can be used as a metaphor.

/x/ stands for ch as in achtung, though it should actually be kh which is the throatic sounds mixed with ch.


----------



## shukunmoppu

Okay, got it. Once again thank you for your help and super quick replies. Now I know who to bug with any Hebrew questions


----------



## arielipi

Youre welcome, any time.


----------



## Stifled

I have to say that the expression: תבנית חסרת צורה sounds pretty obscure and insipid in my opinion. 

It basically means: shapeless tin or shapeless mould. The metaphorical connotation is not the first thing that comes to mind. 

Just saying... I may be wrong.


----------



## arielipi

Stifled said:


> I have to say that the expression: תבנית חסרת צורה sounds pretty obscure and insipid in my opinion.
> 
> It basically means: shapeless tin or shapeless mould. The metaphorical connotation is not the first thing that comes to mind.
> 
> Just saying... I may be wrong.



You are quite right, thats what i said.

אופיו הוא כמו תבנית חסרת צורה
is a good metapho, but the only reasonable one i can think of.


----------



## Tararam

Maybe simply "אין-צורה" ?


----------



## shukunmoppu

Stifled said:


> It basically means: shapeless tin or shapeless mould. The metaphorical connotation is not the first thing that comes to mind.



I think "shapeless mold" would be a good metaphor especially since I'm a beginner. Even intermediate or advanced a "shapeless mold" would be a good metaphor, even for life itself. We never stop learning, growing, and being shaped by our experiences.


----------

